

Is anyone using scalr? - ivrokv

How is it working out for you? Please share your experiences and any problems you faced in using it?
Thanks.
======
FiReaNG3L
7 points and no comments yet, would it be that lots of people want to use
scalr, but no one has yet?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
yup, im in that boat.

------
naffis
There will be a pay version of Scalr released soon for a very small monthly
fee for those who don't want to install and configure it themselves.

------
ckinnan
The problem with Scalr is you need to run several EC2 instances...if you can
afford that (and need that) you're probably cool paying $500 for RightScale's
fee service.

~~~
lakeeffect
720 dollars a month for 10 instances running consistently for a month on
scalr. Why pay monthly for the setup.

------
bprater
Looked at it again today and not seeing much activity, even on the Intertubes.

RightScale has been getting plenty of activity, though -- so it's a bit
surprising.

------
schtog
link? it is not scala i presume since noone corrected the spelling. aha:
<http://code.google.com/p/scalr/>

------
lakeeffect
i am that, want to and plan too, but not yet

